# Test Poll for the 2022 BASH



## mark james (Feb 4, 2022)

If several folks vote that would be great.

Also please indicate if the votes are visible, and if you see any problems.  This will be open just for today.

Thank you.


----------



## mark james (Feb 4, 2022)

#1


----------



## mark james (Feb 4, 2022)

#2


----------



## SteveJ (Feb 4, 2022)

I don't see any birdhouses!

But I voted anyway and the results do not show


----------



## mark james (Feb 4, 2022)

#3


----------



## SteveJ (Feb 4, 2022)

Now you start posting the birdhouses...


----------



## mark james (Feb 4, 2022)

#4


----------



## Sly Dog (Feb 4, 2022)

Since it was a test, I voted before seeing any photos. . But I could not see any results.


----------



## mark james (Feb 4, 2022)

#5


----------



## mark james (Feb 4, 2022)

Thanks guys!  When I do the actual contest poll I'll add a comment to WAIT until all the photos are visible.

Much appreciated!


----------



## grebmar (Feb 4, 2022)

I see the poll, and it shows my choices afterwards. I don't see any results.


----------



## More Grumpy (Feb 4, 2022)

Easy vote and "results are hidden..."


----------



## jrista (Feb 4, 2022)

Results hidden until Feb. 5.


----------



## magpens (Feb 4, 2022)

No problem voting !

My selections are visible after casting vote.   The poll results (tally of votes) are NOT visible, so that's a good sign.

My selections still visible after exiting thread, going elsewhere, and returning to this thread.

I haven't tried voting on behalf of a dead person yet ! ! ! !  . . .  . . . Not pushing this too hard ! ! ! . . . .


----------



## greenacres2 (Feb 4, 2022)

jrista said:


> Results hidden until Feb. 5.


same here.


----------



## darrin1200 (Feb 4, 2022)

Looks good Mark. I even tried voting for 4, and it wouldn't let me. There is nothing visible after the vote, except my choices.


----------



## egnald (Feb 4, 2022)

I thinkthe poll is a success! - worked just like the others indicated for me too! - Dave


----------



## MRDucks2 (Feb 4, 2022)

Same as noted , limited me to only 3 votes, my votes visible, results not visible.


----------



## gimpy (Feb 4, 2022)

Looking good Mark, I voted for 4 & 5 respectfully and it failed me both times
Looks like a winner


----------



## Pete275 (Feb 4, 2022)

Poll worked ok for me. Anyone know what kind of bird #1 is for

Wayne


----------



## mark james (Feb 4, 2022)

Pete275 said:


> Poll worked ok for me. Anyone know what kind of bird #1 is for
> 
> Wayne


... Ah, *a small bird?    *  The hole was plugged with wax while the photo was taken.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 4, 2022)

Just to push the test a little further ...

I cast votes for 2. It correctly identified the those I'd voted for. I was wondering if it would offer me a chance to add my third choice to the two I'd already voted for. It didn't - so you only get one shot at the "submit" button.


----------

